# Another Resource for the Republication Debate



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 20, 2010)

Rev. Adam King was kind enough to pass on a work by the Rev. John Muirhead entitled "Dissertations on the foederal transactions between God and his Church" a minister in Kelso, Scotland in 1782. It is in the old manner of English spelling (f for s) for those who like to see their English properly written. 

Here is the link to the PDF on Google books.

Dissertations on the foederal ... - Google Books

You can skip to page 234 for the juicy stuff. 

Good reading!


----------



## ADKing (Nov 20, 2010)

I initially came across it in reference to a different subject (covenanting) and was not necessarily commending everything in it, since I hadn't read it myself. He has statements in there relative to the Mosaic covenant that I am not necessarily comfortable with given the modern debates, but I'll have to dig deeper than just a cursory glance.


----------



## mvdm (Nov 21, 2010)

Here's another good site that marshals material from mainstream Reformed theology on the Mosaic Covenant, contra the "republication" thesis:

The Mosaic Covenant


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 21, 2010)

ADKing said:


> I initially came across it in reference to a different subject (covenanting) and was not necessarily commending everything in it, since I hadn't read it myself. He has statements in there relative to the Mosaic covenant that I am not necessarily comfortable with given the modern debates, but I'll have to dig deeper than just a cursory glance.


 
Rev. King,

Hope it did not come across that I thought you were advocating or necessarily supportive of Rev. John Muirhead's writings. I was just citing my source.


----------



## ADKing (Nov 22, 2010)

No problem! Like you, I was just putting it out there


----------

